# Sola Scriptura and The Regulative Principle of Worship



## NB3K (Nov 5, 2011)

I was talking to a friend today and I have been hammering away at him to want sing a Psalm during worship with songs, and he basically told me I have a hang up because I follow after a man-made doctrine called the RPW. My reply to him was, "well the RPW teaches that we will worship God as God commands and desires to be worshipped." And right away my friend started fumbling with his words trying to get his reply out faster than he could think (as it there was a trainwreck in his head).

My question is what verses support this doctrine? I am just starting to get into this doctrine. 

Ever since I hear the Regulative Principle of Worship Rap, I have been trying to get my church to sings the Psalms. They will not budge, NOT EVEN FOR 1! 

Thank you.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 5, 2011)

I would enjoy this. I am moving on to eschatology but RPW is going to be my next study and getting verses from the bible would help me out when I study that in a few months.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 5, 2011)

Here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/scriptures-relating-rpw-59516/


----------



## NB3K (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you. I guess I did not search hard enough.

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------

Thank you Joshua, but I cannot leave my church. I do not drive. I actually get picked up by my pastor for worship services. Not just that, but I have been asked to be an asst. teacher for the upcoming ss classes. Another elder and I will be teaching the doctrines of grace. I am so excited about this.


----------

